# Your Roseola Experience



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Did your toddler ever have roseola? If so, what was your experience? I am pretty sure that DS has it.


----------



## orla (Nov 30, 2003)

Yup! Our son had it when he was about 1yo. He had a low fever/fussiness for a couple of days and then he started to act a bit better and then the rash started on his thighs/tummy and then went to his face. It only lasted about 3 days and he had almost no fever when the rash broke out.
I was freaking out about the whole thing until I did some reading on Dr. Sears. Not really a big deal, overall. I think that we did give him some baby tylenol - which we rarely ever do.
Hope your kiddo feels better soon!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yep. right on ds's first birthday. he had a fever and crankiness for several days and then broke out in a rash. it was actually pretty warm here then and so the rash got REALLY raised and covered him entirely. he was pretty miserable although not feverish anymore. i think he was just uncomfortable.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, maybe around 15 months old - she had fevers (103 and more) and some extra sleeping/clinginess for several days but with no other illness symptoms. Just as I took her to the doctor to figure out why she was still having fevers, the fever broke, the rash came out, and the next day she was recovered.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

For DD I was in the hospital in pre-term labour, she was 15 months old. FIL/SMIL brought her to visit me, and for that first week she was super quiet and cuddly, but I figure ANY toddler away from mommy for the first time when the whole family is completely stressed out about the possibility of a very early preemie, plus the strange hospital setting would be quiet and clingy, ya know? Then on the second week she broke out in a rash from head to toe...dh brought her to the ped for a different issue (we assumed the rash was due to papa's love for bubble bath and dd's sensitive skin) and they diagnosed the roseola... Other than those things, she had minor diarea the week before as well, but we all chalked that up to the fact that she ate super healthy food at home and things like mc donalds and kraft dinner at grandma and papa's house. I felt like the worst person in the entire world, just cause she was visiting me and going to play in the playroom on the floor of the hospital...this floor is half kids with fragile immune systems (kids awaiting/recovering from organ/bone marrow transplants), and half post c-section mama's/antepartum mama's... So we exposed a bunch of really sick kids with no immune system to Roseola without ever knowing it. But overall it was a really minor illness for her.

DS was also around 15 months old...we were at a bbq with fil/smil and our nephews were there and they had slightly runny noses, no big deal at all...then we got the kids ready to go in the hot tub and noticed both boys had rashes from head to toe...ds got a cold a few days later, and the rash a week after that...again, it was a very minor illness for him.


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

My dd had it at about 14 months. High fever for three days and then slight pink spots on chest, back ,arms for a few hours then they went away. I think my son had it last year (summer or fall), but sadly, I barely remember. Wow, my mind must be gone!


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

well i think DS is finally at the end of his roseola. It hasn't been diagnosed by the Dr, but I am almost certain that is what it is. Fever since Monday with some cold symptoms and sleepiness. The rash came in the middle of the night Thursday night. Now the fever finally seems to be going down. It was as high as 103.9. Was usually somewhere in the 102's though. But is now down to 100.8. So going down. Hopefully the rash will clear upsoon as well.


----------



## poppysmom (Apr 20, 2006)

Fever, rash, all over within 5 days. Pretty non-descript.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Pretty much the same experiance as everyone else.Except we were right in the middle of moving when she got it.UHG!


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

My older one had it when he was almost 4, with a sudden high fever for a few days and when that broke the rash came out. Tiny dots that started on his torso, spread over arms, legs and face and stayed at least a week. Supposedly after the fever is gone it's not contagious anymore, at least we didn't give it to anyone at his school.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

high fever, listless, 3 days. Then the fever broke. The next day, the rash appeared. I guess what sets roseola apart is that the rash appears after the fever has gone. I suppose in a few years there will be a vaccine for it and we will find out how extremely deadly it is.







:


----------



## qwert (May 18, 2006)

My son was lucky enough to get it twice







: the first time I think he was about 12 months and the second time I guess around 15 months. Both times he just had a fever for a few days, he didnt have any sickness symtoms just the fever, then I noticed the spots a few days later. Both times, after he got rid of the rash then he developed cold like symtoms.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

My dd had the high fever for 3 days and then the rash, but she was chipper the whole time. You wouldn't have know she was sick except for the fever which was at about 103


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

My older DD was 12mos when she got it.
Fever 102-105 for 3 days. All she did was lay on me and moan...too uncomfortable to even sleep.
On day 4 her temp went almost to 106 (on motrin) and we took her to the ER.

The thing about roseola is you never know that's what it is until the rash appears, then the fever is better.

We were so scared of all of the things that could have been wrong with her when her temp wouldn't go below 102-103 (that was WITH fever reducing meds). At the ER all of the initial tests came back OK and the DR said he would bet $$ that she would break out in a Roseola rash within 48 hours.
He was right.

When DD2 got it it was much milder and I didn't freak out.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting that almost everyone got it around 15 months. I am convinced that DD's came from her MMR shot she got the week before. Did anyone else vax there kids with MMR shortly before they got it?

It was the highest fever she's ever had (I think it was maybe in the 102's? She doesn't run very high fevers usually) and that was all. But because of the fever she was very sleepy and mellow and snuggly and just out of it. That lasted a few days and then she had a mild rash.

Really it wasn't that big of a deal, but the fever did majorly kick her butt.


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

DS was 11 months. He had a high-ish fever for a few days. A day or two after the fever broke, he got the rash on his abdoman and lower face.

As someone else pointed out, the thing that sets roseola apart is that the rash comes after the fever.

Amie: No, he did not have the MMR.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

DD got it around 17-18 mos, can't remember exactly.

Fever of 103 for 3 days -- no other symptoms except she was a little less energetic than usual and didn't eat a whole lot. Still played normally, though.

Evening of 3rd day, she vomited several times. Morning of the 4th day the fever was down to 99 and by that afternoon, the fever was completely gone and the rash started to appear. 24 hours later the rash was gone and and she was completely recovered.

The whole experience didn't really bother her, too much. For the most part she was her usual self except a little toned down. She never indicated she was uncomfortable, except when she vomited and was probably nauseated.


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

We're going through it right now. The rash just appeared today, the fevers started last Tuesday night. They weren't too high, 101.7 and thereabouts.

Ds was nursing like a fiend, miserable unless I'm holding him and up A LOT at night. Poor kiddo, just wanted to cuddle all the time for 3 straight days. Lots of sleeping in the daytime but nightwaking (that's par for the course for us though). At first we thought it might be a molar teething fever but then viola, lots of red blotchy spots.


----------

